# Ford 3000 Hydraulic problems



## jrfortune (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, Initially my problem was that I could not raise up the 3 pt lift, so I drained the milky white hydraulic fluid, flushed the hyd. system with diesel, then drained the diesel, put in new hydraulics, drained and refilled again. Unfortunately this did not seem to correct the problem, but after some time of manipulating the draft control and level control - the 3 pt shot upwards to it highest position - and stayed there. It would not come down. I had to remove a bolt from the accessory cover to bleed off the system (it was in the full raised position for a day) in order to get the 3 pt (and brush hog) back down. I've been staring at the hydraulics diagram for days and it seems to me that these 2 symptoms would have to be either the control valve (attached to the level control) or the unloader valve. Looking for feedback as to whether I'm on the right path. I did verify pump operation by removing the plug on the discharge side. Any thoughts? :dazed:


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello jrfortune, 

Welcome aboard. 

Your position control lever should be "up" for position control. See item #40 on the attached lift cover diagram. Draft control is the "down" (horizontal) position. Draft control is used primarily for plowing, and can sometimes cause strange problems with the hydraulics. Also try moving the lever slightly forward from the full "up" position, to see if it works better. 

Next, try adjusting the Restrictor Spindle on Flow Control Valve. See item #2 on the attached Flow Control Valve diagram. Run it out and back in and then set it about halfway. If there's some debris lodged in this valve, you may have to repeat several times. 

I have a buddy that always says it's the unloader valve when the lift is stuck in the "up" position. So that's certainly a possibility. Also check the safety valve. Before you tackle the lift cover, you need to get a shop/service manual. An I&T shop manual is usually adequate. The lift cover is heavy. You'll need an engine hoist or a strong helper.

The fact that you bled the lift down by removing the plug in the accessory cover indicates to me that you were hydraulically locked somewhere in the system. 

Your lift piston is very good if it will hold the brush hog up all night! I thought that all lifts drifted down....just that some drift faster than others!

******* approach if the lift is stuck "up". Give that brush hog a rough ride with the lift handle down to try to "jounce" it into operation.

JR, please give us some feedback. Tell us how it went.


----------



## jrfortune (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Harry16. I too thought the lack of bleedoff (especially with a 5 foot brush hog on it) was interesting. I'll be diving back into it this weekend and will you know what happens - already have the hoist lined up. I figure (with my luck) that cover is going to have to come off. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

